# I was handling birds of prey  Wednesday.



## littleowl (Oct 23, 2015)

I just like to keep my hand in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful!  I really like the second to the last photo Littleowl, thanks for sharing!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 23, 2015)

*I was handling birds of prey  Wednesday*

I just like to keep my hand in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2015)

Great closeups!!


----------



## Pam (Oct 23, 2015)

Great photos! I love birds of prey.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2015)

Duplicate thread so I'll comment again.  Great closeups and very sharp!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 24, 2015)

_I must have missed this one.
Thanks for your comments._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2015)

Gorgeous pics! We have a raptor sanctuary near where I live. The birds are magnificent.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone want to join me for lunch?
Great pictures though


----------



## Cookie (Oct 24, 2015)

Very excellent pictures, littleowl and others.

Here's an article in today's New Yorker on Golden Eagle Hunters of Mongolia, might be interesting.

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/photo-booth/the-eagle-hunters-of-mongolia


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 24, 2015)

Where we live they are overbuilding everywhere. That means we see more wild creatures appearing as their habitats turn into condos. One day I was running an errand and there was this huge thing sitting in the roadway. From a distance You could see black fur or feathers and a fairly long neck. I crept up the hill in my car and here was a vulture just hanging out with a squirrel he found.

Another day at the town pool everyone started whispering and gathered on a wooded side of the parking lot. There was a hawk standing there having his lunch. I had to turn away after while but it was interesting and everyone was snapping pictures.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great shots here.  Well captured.


----------

